# New System Bugs



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

Main Site

Lost ability to have Small Width view.
No 'New Questions' link at top of forums.
Lost Volunteer Forum. It's a link on the Volunteer side, but would be nice to still have it showing on the main forum page.
=======================================

Volunteer Side

Auto Refresh not working in Safari or Firefox for 1 minute.
No Small Width View
Be nice to have an additional column with the name of the person asking a question.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 25, 2005)

Search link is missing. 

smilies & avatars missing. 

In advanced posting: boxes spill over to the right - not able to see the right margin.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Lost ability to have Small Width view. [Not Complete, Coming Soon]
No 'New Questions' link at top of forums. [Search is Disabled, Crashes Site]
Lost Volunteer Forum. It's a link on the Volunteer side, but would be nice to still have it showing on the main forum page. [Done on Purpose, Could Change]
Auto Refresh not working in Safari or Firefox for 1 minute. [Broke]
No Small Width View [See Above]
Be nice to have an additional column with the name of the person asking a question. [On Main Listing Page?]


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Search link is missing. [Search is disabled for now]

smilies & avatars missing. [Fixed]

In advanced posting: boxes spill over to the right - not able to see the right margin.[Related to Smilies, Fixed]


----------



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

> Lost Volunteer Forum. It's a link on the Volunteer side, but would be nice to still have it showing on the main forum page. [Done on Purpose, Could Change]



Please change. Nice to be able to see that forum from the main page also.



> Be nice to have an additional column with the name of the person asking a question. [On Main Listing Page?]



On the Volunteer side, where the new questions are listed. Having the name of the person asking the question would be nice. If there's someone we don't want to deal with, we wouldn't have to open questins they ask.

Be nice to have the old site back until all the features are enabled on this site.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok. As for the "old site" it's history after the upgrade. The only thing not working on the list above is Small Width view and Search/New Posts. The search/new posts feature appears to be an issue following the upgrade that I didn't have with my development site using the same exact database. Once I get this figured out, that will be back. Because all the templates are new in VB3.5, I have to go back in and built new ones w/ different widths for small screen (low res) folks.


----------



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

Also, after answering a question on the Volunteer support, hitting subit, I then get a blank page.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Did your response get applied to the ticket?


----------



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Volunteer Reply Redirect Fixed.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Okay! Well, the painful process of rebuilding indexes must take place cause I had to "start from scratch" on the whole lockup issue. Anyhow, new posts link is back and searching will not be very helpful until indexing is complete and that could take a couple of days to complete. FUN FUN.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Void My Previous Post. - Still broke.


----------



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

Just hit the Submit button answering a question (Volunteer side) and got this page;


[error msgs edited out]

============================================

Answer didn't go through
[/B]


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 25, 2005)

Also, the "members list" could be changed to some other link since that's not abled ... maybe new posts search when that will not crash?

I miss the smaller width when browsing on the laptop .. but looks nice here


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Bob - Ive had to restart the DB numerous times. You may have got the unlucky submit when it was down. If it keeps up, let me know.


----------



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

Just used the Submit again and got the same error.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Bob - Should be fixed now.


----------



## bobw (Nov 25, 2005)

yep, works now


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 25, 2005)

I got a blank screen when I clicked on Respond and another tech already had the ticket. Can we have the page that states someone beat me to it?


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2005)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> I got a blank screen when I clicked on Respond and another tech already had the ticket. Can we have the page that states someone beat me to it?



Fixed.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 25, 2005)

Can we have line breaks show in the responses in the volunteer area. As it is now, everything is smashed together and it is hard to read. Especially when you are trying to separate instructions from communication or separate a list.


----------



## bobw (Nov 26, 2005)

On new questions, user names are now not included.

Just says'

   wrote


----------



## bobw (Nov 26, 2005)

When answering a question like this



> Hi Dave
> 
> Stuffit will split files;
> 
> http://www.stuffit.com/mac/standard/index.html




It all comes out on one line after submitting;

Hi Dave    Stuffit will split files;   http://www.stuffit.com/mac/standard/index.html


----------

